# Projection Design education



## ruinexplorer (Nov 2, 2008)

For those of you who are considering projection as a future career choice, this article in Live Design will give you some good things to think about. 

I would add to it that you should seriously take broadcast classes. Since they have been dealing with they psychology of imagery for longer than we have in theater. These classes can help you with the timing of images as well as giving you additional insight into color theory. I am sure that some marketing classes could also help improve your ability to design projections.


----------

